
JP Morgan Co-President Warns of 'Deep Correction' for Stocks, as Much as 40% - justboxing
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/08/jp-morgan-co-president-warns-of-deep-correction-for-stocks-totaling-as-much-as-40-percent.html
======
rdtsc
> The most important thing for someone like us is just to be prepared.

I suspect they are already prepared and hoping the correction happens tomorrow
because well... the "co-president of JP Morgan said it".

------
justboxing
Adware, clutter-free version =>
[http://outline.com/UKEGMd](http://outline.com/UKEGMd)

